# Banned



## Narrator (Feb 23, 2003)

Well, it looks like my regular nick, DDK, has been banned as I keep getting a "You cannot access this page" message when I browse with that nick.

I'm guessing that the fact that I can still post using my other nicks is just an oversight and that I'm banned wholesale. No need to ban my ISP, just let me know and I won't 'sneak' in; that's never been my style.

I wouldn't mind an email at least to let me know why. So far, the only reason I can fathom is because of a private email I sent to Piratecat in regards to a post he forced me to edit. If I had known off-board communications could get one banned, then I would've restrained myself. I guess you learn something new every day.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 23, 2003)

I've sent you two emails; if you didn't get them for some reason, then make sure you let me know.

Folks, just so everyone is clear: even if you don't agree with a moderator's decision on something, sending insulting emails to them is a lot less appropriate than sending a polite email.  When said email is profanity-filled and _highly_ abusive, don't expect it to garner a lot of sympathy.

At this point, this is a private matter which is being handled off-line. As a result, I'll close this. I've also shut down DDK's other accounts and asked him to stop posting here. That included the PBP games, unfortunately.

Thread closed.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 24, 2003)

DDK, I received your email saying you didn't get my messages. I am using a straight "reply" on your messages, but I have also forwarded them to your Yahoo account. 

As before, tell me if you don't get them.


----------

